# Jerusalem artichokes?



## Janet H (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone have recipe ideas for sun chokes? They are coming into season here and abundant (read: my neighbor just brought me a basket)

So far I've mashed em, cubed and roasted them and pickled a few for salads...  I could use some inspiration.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*Artichokes*

Buonsera, Good Afternoon Janet,

I love artichokes ... Here are a couple of Mediterranean suggestions:

1) bake artichokes filled with bread crumbs, either a vegetarian stuffing for example, mushrooms in season or fresh sautéed spinach, pinenuts and garlic ... or stuffed with pancetta or Proscuitto di Parma with bread crumbs and Pinenuts ... Herbs, Evoo ... 

2) Sautéed in Evoo with garlic and spinach ... see photo.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 20, 2012)

mm, that sound really good Margi, I should try it too.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Charlie,

Thanks so much for your compliment and feedback.

It is very healthy and quite tasty too, with the pinenuts and garlic & Evoo ... 

All my best for a lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

Janet,

You can treat them like potatoes, bake, boil, steam, mash, roast.  Add them to any dish you would add potatoes to.  Also they are great shaved onto a salad.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh no.

Oh no no no. 

Nooooo

V bad experience in the windypops department. Never again.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 20, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Oh no no no.
> 
> ...


+1
might be good for making vodka.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 20, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> +1
> might be good for making vodka.


Cynar (an aperitif- 16.5% ABV) is made from parts of the real artichoke.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonsera, Good Afternoon Janet,
> 
> I love artichokes ... Here are a couple of Mediterranean suggestions:
> 
> ...



Hmm - I think we are discussing two different plants.. not sure these could be reasonably stuffed.

Jerusalem artichoke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Janet,
> 
> You can treat them like potatoes, bake, boil, steam, mash, roast.  Add them to any dish you would add potatoes to.  Also they are great shaved onto a salad.



How would they do scalloped?



Gravy Queen said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Oh no no no.
> 
> ...



Interesting - I don't know that was a known side effect but now that you mention it....


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 21, 2012)

I think Margi is referring to the globe artichoke , related to the thistle, which is different to Jerusalem artichokes, related to the sunflower which are underground tubers .


The latter are lethal for bad windy pops . Am still traumatised


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Janet: There are numerous Artichoke varieties*

There are two main types in the Mediterranean where I am. There is the common prickly oval shaped that one peels and pulls off the violet tinged green armor battle suit and there is a delicate heart in the centre ... The hearts are delightful and these can be baked and stuffed.

Then, as per the photo, these are Italian. 

I see, the variety from your link, is physically, not taste wise; more of a Tuber, similiar to the shape of a  Malanga, a Caribbean & Cuban Tuber which is used for sweetening milk given to children. 

It can be fried like Yuca as well and served with a garlic and lime Mojo, salsa. 

However, I have not seen Jerusalem Artichokes here yet, however, what is their taste profile ?

Thanks for posting, very interesting.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 21, 2012)

Janet H said:


> How would they do scalloped?



I don't know, I haven't tried that.  I've only used them raw on salads or in broth soups.  They might lose their flavor in a cream base.  Could always try a small one (4 oz ramekin), if you have enough to experiment with.


----------



## kimmo (Aug 21, 2012)

Soup made from Jerusalem artichokes is divine.  Boil them with a bit of milk or half water half milk until soft. Whizz until smooth and then add some cream and season well.  A very nutty, taste.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi--Jerusalem artichokes are not artichokes nor do they have anything to do with Jerusalem.  The artichoke part comes in because they supposedly taste like artichoke hearts, and the Jerusalem comes from gira-sol, which means follow the sun--the flowers turn to face the sun.

I like them, but I really can't eat them--the 'windy pops'  make me too uncomfortable.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 21, 2012)

Here are some ideas:

Jerusalem Artichoke Recipes - Sunchokes Recipes

The lemon chicken with pine nuts, saffron & cream, sounds like a winner to me:

Lemon Chicken with Jerusalem Artichokes


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Janet,

They do physically look very much like a Cuban western African origin Tuber called Malanga ...

I have never seen these in Spain ... nor Italy ... 

Gravy Queen: yes, the thistle artichoke in photo is from Italy ... However, Navarra also has these. 

The armored variety are also grown in the Basque Country and La Rioja ... and Barcelona ...

I shall look in El Corte Ingles, when I return to Madrid.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 21, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I think Margi is referring to the globe artichoke , related to the thistle, which is different to Jerusalem artichokes, related to the sunflower which are underground tubers .
> 
> 
> The latter are lethal for bad windy pops . Am still traumatised


 

I roasted sunchokes a year or so ago and they were delicious but they gave my partner uncontrollable diarrhea and me some hideous and socially embarassing gas.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Kimmo and Sparrow,

Thanks for all your informationa and details on this variety of vegetable.

Sparrow, yes I know gira ( to turn ), and sol is sun, and girasol is sunflower or an Oil from the sunflower ... I live in Spain 20 yrs., however, Thanks for your information on this odd veggie.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Cerise,

Thanks for the link, valuable information.

Jenny,

So sorry to hear ... I know the feeling with Soy or any product with soy in it ... I am highly allergic to Soy and cannot have it in any form whatsoever.

Empathy. Must avoid like plague.

Regards, Margaux.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 21, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I roasted sunchokes a year or so ago and they were delicious but they gave my partner uncontrollable diarrhea and me some hideous and socially embarassing gas.


 

I take it you mean...


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 21, 2012)

They are well known in the U.K. for their after effects.      

They make a really lovely soup though.    To make cream of artichoke soup just saute some onions and jerusalem artichokes in butter, when onion is transparent, add stock, vegetable or chicken, simmer until the artichokes and onions are cooked, sieve or blend until smooth, season with S&P, and add a little cream to get the consistency you want, sprinkle with some chopped parsley to serve and that's it.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 21, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I take it you mean...


Must be an alley cat.  Angoras flatulate.


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 21, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> Margi--Jerusalem artichokes are not artichokes nor do they have anything to do with Jerusalem.  The artichoke part comes in because they supposedly taste like artichoke hearts, and the Jerusalem comes from gira-sol, which means follow the sun--the flowers turn to face the sun.
> 
> I like them, but I really can't eat them--the 'windy pops'  make me too uncomfortable.



I said they were known for their after effects in the U.K. before I read your post sparrowgrass, sorry, up until then it seemed that it was only in the U.K. they seemed to have this, embarrassing and sometimes painful side effect, I wondered if it was something to do with the soil they were grown in.    It is evidently due to inulin which some people find more difficult to process than others.

Such a shame, as I love the taste.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 21, 2012)

kimmo said:


> Soup made from Jerusalem artichokes is divine.  Boil them with a bit of milk or half water half milk until soft. Whizz until smooth and then add some cream and season well.  A very nutty, taste.



Thanks for the inspiration - tonight I'm going to try making some sunchoke soup with watercress and am hoping the two flavors will be complimentary. Maybe some nice crusty bread to go with.....

On a lightly different topic, do you think the unwanted side effect is the reason we don't see these on menus more?  it would be interesting to know what percentage of the population has trouble with this veggie...

If I serve them to others do I have an obligation to warn them?


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 21, 2012)

Careful when planing these in the Garden.  They should be container grown if possible as they will run and take over the whole garden.

We planted a small stand of them 10 years ago.  Still digging up volunteers.

.40


----------



## Janet H (Aug 21, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> Careful when planing these in the Garden.  They should be container grown if possible as they will run and take over the whole garden.
> 
> We planted a small stand of them 10 years ago.  Still digging up volunteers.
> 
> .40




My neighbor said the same thing as she handed me a basket of these.... she also said her family won't eat them and that she planted them because the flowers were pretty.  

Personally I think they are delicious and to date, my favorite preparation has been pan seared with lots of butter and some ramps.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 21, 2012)

I like them best raw.  Love the nutty crunch.

.40


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> Careful when planing these in the Garden.  They should be container grown if possible as they will run and take over the whole garden.
> 
> We planted a small stand of them 10 years ago.  Still digging up volunteers.
> 
> .40


That is one of the plants on my "bucket list" of things to grow. If I can find the tubers (they grow from tubers, right?), I'll be sure to plant them outside of the garden!


----------



## Janet H (Aug 21, 2012)

My neighbors are beautiful.  They are very tall and look like willowy sunflowers.  I've read that other parts of this plant are edible but never explored...


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 21, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> That is one of the plants on my "bucket list" of things to grow. If I can find the tubers (they grow from tubers, right?), I'll be sure to plant them outside of the garden!



Yes they are tubers.  I got a start from my Mom.  I think her's came from Gurneys catalog back in the 80s.

These things grow like crazy.  If you can get them from the grocery, you can probably sprout some at home.

.40


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> Yes they are tubers.  I got a start from my Mom.  I think her's came from Gurneys catalog back in the 80s.
> 
> These things grow like crazy.  If you can get them from the grocery, you can probably sprout some at home.
> 
> .40


I can get them at the grocery store! I'll get some early next spring. If they sprout, I'll plant them along the barn. Maybe they'll choke out the weeds!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 22, 2012)

Jerusalem Fartichokes .


See what I did there .


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 22, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Jerusalem Fartichokes .
> 
> 
> See what I did there .



My grand-daughter was quite shocked when she heard her Daddy call them that


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 22, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Jerusalem Fartichokes .
> 
> 
> See what I did there .



Where is the LIKE button?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 23, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Jerusalem Fartichokes .
> 
> 
> See what I did there .





4meandthem said:


> Where is the LIKE button?



Artisanal like button: +1


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 23, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Cynar (an aperitif- 16.5% ABV) is made from parts of the real artichoke.



About Cynar, here is a most famous Italian TV ad, from 1967.
The actor sitting at the table in the middle of a busy street is Ernesto Calindri. The famous slogan was: "Cynar, contro il logorio della vita modern" (Cynar, against modern life's strain".


cynar 1967 - YouTube


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 23, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> About Cynar, here is a most famous Italian TV ad, from 1967.
> The actor sitting at the table in the middle of a busy street is Ernesto Calindri. The famous slogan was: "Cynar, contro il logorio della vita modern" (Cynar, against modern life's strain".
> 
> 
> cynar 1967 - YouTube


It can also make less modern strains, like long evenings spent with in-laws, more pleasant.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 23, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> It can also make less modern strains, like long evenings spent with in-laws, more pleasant.


----------



## Lize (Sep 28, 2013)

I love making soup from these! Jerusalem artichokes, potatoes, shallots, white wine and cream. Mix in food processor. It's divine! I have never noticed any flatulence afterwards.


----------

